# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [soookie] sookie vient d'arriver!

## soookie

bonjour  tous; voila je ss tudiante en BTS info 1re anne ce qui vx dire que j'aurais besoin de votre aide (si vs le voul bi1) et ke je v post pas mal de questions (qui vs paraiter pttr dbiles ::?:  ::?: ) m l'important pr moi c d'apprendre; 

bonne journe  tous  ::ccool::  ::ccool::

----------


## SfJ5Rpw8

bonjour, Sookie, bienvenue...

commence par lire :

Exprimez-vous clairement en bon Franais  



 :;):

----------


## soookie

merci pour le conseil...je sais trs bien comment m'exprimer en franais correct c'est juste que j'ai cru que le plus important c'tait le contenu plutt que la langue (puisque c'est un forum pour l'informatique et non pour la langue franaise)...mais bon je tcherais de respecter ceci  l'avenir ::lol::  ::lol::

----------

